# telephone and internet



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been working in spain and I cancelled my pt phone and adsl - now I am returning to portugal and want a better and cheaper deal than before . Can anyone help?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Morro

Below is three links that may have some information that's of help.

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...tugal/55709-internet-telephone-providers.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/52106-portugal-telecom.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/49974-mobile-broadband.html


----------

